# MMA Fighter... I just don't know what to think



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.break.com/index/kyle-maynard-first-amputee-mma-fighter.html


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> http://www.break.com/index/kyle-maynard-first-amputee-mma-fighter.html


I have a book by him on my shelf. I pull it out when I think I am having a bad day!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I love MMA, but that was just a little sad. MMA has progressed so far now and then we get circus acts like that. Fair enough people can do what they like, and people with disabilities should be able to do what ever they like, but finding a fighter that would go in and fight a guy with no arms or legs is pretty sad. We used to beat people up who hit people with disabilites in the old days.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Christopher Jones said:


> finding a fighter that would go in and fight a guy with no arms or legs is pretty sad. We used to beat people up who hit people with disabilites in the old days.


Kyle is an accomplished wrestler! Better read the story on this guy!


----------



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

Kyle is an accomplished wrestler and an inspirational story, but that in and of itself does not qualify him to be fighting MMA.

This fight was a "circus act". Kyle was unable to keep gloves on the ends of his arm and therefore was not allowed to strike his opponent. The fact that this "MMA match" was allowed to happen is sad. Athletic matches between opponents who are each subject to different rules are not good for the sport.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I give the guy credit, but you got to be a shitty fighter to be matched up with a guy with no arms or legs. I can see him bragging about that win


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Wrestling and MMA VERY different disciplines!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

WTF?? What was that supposed to be?? 

Did anyone else find that a bit Monty Python-esque? 

I wouldn't want to be the other fighter... if you take the amputee guy out, you're an asshole for hitting a cripple, and if you don't, you're a candy ass who can't fight.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Gotta admit, why the heck didn't he just kick the crippled guy in the head and get that nightmare over with ???

I think people should be able to try stuff, but.......................at what point did this guy think that he would do anything but shuffle around ?? I would love to hear his perspective on it. And then make fun of the guy that did not just kick him in the head and end it. Idiots.


----------



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

Kyle has no feet, so he is considered a downed opponent at all times...it is illegal to kick a downed opponent in the head...the only strikes that were legal from Kyles opponent were punches and kicks to the body.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jason Fox said:


> Kyle has no feet, so he is considered a downed opponent at all times...*it is illegal to kick a downed opponent in the head*...the only strikes that were legal from Kyles opponent were punches and kicks to the body.


Bring back Pride FC....


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Darryl showed me this video last week on another website...I found it VERY weird. Hats off to the guy for wanting to give it a shot but IMO he turned himself into a circus act here.


----------



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

Christopher Jones said:


> Bring back Pride FC....


I agree 100%


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jason Fox said:


> Kyle has no feet, so he is considered a downed opponent at all times...it is illegal to kick a downed opponent in the head...the only strikes that were legal from Kyles opponent were punches and kicks to the body.


Hell of a ground game. Guess he found a loop hole. I'd prefer having my 2 1/2 minutes back


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

He was a reasonably accomplished wrestler at the HS level. That is hardly a transition to MMA. My son had a better record than he did and wrestled at the national level as junor until an ACL tear sidelined him until his senior season. He's big, strong, fast, with plenty of skill, and he'd be torn apart by a MMA fighter. 

Kyles issue is if you can't kick or strike, your only option is to submit, and he'll never get close enough to an opponent to do that. Gotta admire his moxy though.He'll have a great career as a motivational speaker, that's for sure.


----------

